# says he doesnt think about sex,he is 53?



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

My husband has had a decreased interest for sex...we now go weeks without it. Saturday night he initated but was so drunk he was unable to climax. are these signs of trouble...it makes me feel undesiresble. I worry he is cheating but see no signs of that.Is it normal for a mans libido (sp) to decrease at 53? 
or is he not into me?


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

amanda1959 said:


> Is it normal for a mans libido (sp) to decrease at 53?


Heck, yes. He can do some things to help it back up, though, like lifting weights and eating healthily.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You've got a lot of thread indicating a lot of problems. It seems your husband has cheated and trolls craigslist for random oral sex hookups with other men. I'm thinking therein lies your problem. It's him, not you. If you're dead set on finding fault in yourself I guess you could ask yourself what he's getting out of the trolling he does that he doesn't get from you. But assuming you're enthusiastic about going down on him, I'm sticking with "it's his issue".


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You've got a lot of thread indicating a lot of problems. It seems your husband has cheated and trolls craigslist for random oral sex hookups with other men. I'm thinking therein lies your problem. It's him, not you. If you're dead set on finding fault in yourself I guess you could ask yourself what he's getting out of the trolling he does that he doesn't get from you. But assuming you're enthusiastic about going down on him, I'm sticking with "it's his issue".


I wrote an un-informed response but deleted it once I read your comment. My response was wrapped around the idea of it not being a physical problem but instead being an emotional one (so awesome that part was correct). Just not sure what helpful advice I have based in this new input. He's confused.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

I give up... I think most men tire of their wives at one point or another. (reality) It really isnt my problem and the next time he is drunk I am going to so no. If he has to drink to initiate sex there is something wrong.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

amanda1959 said:


> If he has to drink to initiate sex there is something wrong.


Agreed. And if he has to go to CL to get a bj somethings wrong. No matter how you look at it, somethings wrong. And that something is your husband.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

To answer your question, yes. Which probably has nothing to do with the real problem here.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

amanda1959 said:


> My husband has had a decreased interest for sex...we now go weeks without it. Saturday night he initated but was so drunk he was unable to climax. are these signs of trouble...it makes me feel undesiresble. I worry he is cheating but see no signs of that.*Is it normal for a mans libido (sp) to decrease at 53? *
> or is he not into me?


In my experience, no.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

At age 53, his sex drive shouldn't suddenly go down. If he had a normal healthy sex drive up to that point, something else is going on. Could be seeing someone else? Co worker? Could be secretly addicted to porn, sexting, etc.? Men just don't lose interest in sex. Could be his stressful job?

He should of gone to the Dr way back, get regular test injections, natural supplements, weight training and cardio, make sure to get 6 - 7+ hours of sleep each night. No drinking, no smoking, and eating clean healthy lower calorie high protein meals all day long.

Having to get drunk to have sex tells me he is getting drunk to cover something up. Having sex with no alcohol allows you to feel everything.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Granted I am in a sexless marriage anyway and aged 49. yes my libido is nothing like it was even 10 years ago.

read other threads here on this....many womens libidos go through teh roof as they go through the menopause....just as their husbands libidos are on the wane.

And just because a man has gone off his wife or his libido has gone done DOES NOT mean he is arranging hook ups on CL or 'trolling' etc.

He might well have a drink problem that makes him unable to climax...the question is why he is drinking....


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

He could also have had a decrease in testosterone, probably worth a trip to the doctor. As a 50+ yo married 28+ years man! my libido hasn't decreased much, if at all.


----------

